# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Железо >  Материнская плата для майнинга криптовалют – ASRock H110 Pro BTC+

## Labs

Так уж сложилось, что практически все варианты конфигурации и сценарии применения "больших" компьютеров сформировались уже довольно давно. Будь то классическая рабочая лошадка, высокопроизводительный игровой монстр или рабочая станция для обработки потокового видео со столбиком жестких дисков – все они уже были в конце девяностых и начале нулевых. Чуть позже к ним добавились ультракомактные машины формата ITX, позволяющие сэкономить место в офисе или поставить компьютер в гостиной в качестве сердца домашнего медиацентра. Но на этом, собственно всё.

И все же, изредка, на рынке появляются решения, заставляющие взглянуть на мир настольных компьютеров чуть иначе… ну или уж совсем по-другому. Подобными вещами нас привычно радует крупнейший производитель материнских плат – компания ASRock. Еще с истоков своей деятельности ее специалисты довольно смело экспериментируют с различными платформами, всевозможными переходными моделями, а также нетривиальным функционалом вплоть до весьма специфической ориентации всей системы под такой сценарий использования компьютера как, например, распределенные вычисления (или майнинг в народе).

Для построения такой машины ASRock предлагает построенную соответствующим образом материнскую плату ASRock H110 Pro BTC+, с которой мы и познакомимся в данном обзоре.

*Технические характеристики и функционал*

Собственно, принципиально нового в данном сценарии ничего нет. Распределенными вычислениями еще в начале нулевых довольно широко увлекались оверклокеры и энтузиасты всего мира, создавая целые команды, направляющие простаивающие мощности своих разогнанных компьютеров на благие цели. Ведь распределенные вычисления используются для поиска решений различных фундаментальных проблем человечества, таких как поиск средств борьбы с непобежденными вирусами или раком. Не так давно распределенные вычисления обрели иной смысл в совершенно ином виде деятельности – создании криптовалют. Сама деятельность по зарабатыванию вознаграждений за участие в распределённых вычислениях по их созданию была названа майнингом. Не вдаваясь в технические подробности технологии обозначим это как способ зарабатывания денег, используя вычислительные мощности компьютера. Конкретно речь идет о различных крипотвалютах, в частности, Биткойн.

Так, созданный на основе ASRock H110 Pro BTC+ блок майнинга будет заниматься вычислениями, необходимыми для защиты криптовалюты от повторного расходования, за что его владелец будет получать вознаграждения. Особенность майнинга биткойнов подразумевает, что чем больше вычислительная мощность блока, тем больше вычислений удастся произвести за единицу времени и тем больше удастся заработать денег. Впрочем, это же подсказывает и элементарная логика. Однако мощность каждого отдельно взятого процессора конечна, значит, вычислительную мощность блока майнинга можно увеличить лишь за счет увеличения количества процессоров. В рамках настольных платформ увеличивать количество центральных процессоров (CPU) в составе одной компьютерной системы возможности нет, а вот количество графических процессоров (GPU) наращивать можно в довольно широких пределах. Более того, в силу особенностей задачи майнинга GPU для этого подходят намного, на целые порядки лучше, чем CPU.

Так, рассматриваемая материнская плата ASRock H110 Pro BTC+ позволяет создать систему с тринадцатью (13!) видеокартами.

Причем для этого разработчикам не понадобились ни топовые чипсеты, ни армады дополнительных контроллеров. Как и все гениальное, здесь все просто. Один из самых простых чипсетов Intel H110 для платформы Intel LGA 1151 позволил реализовать на плате 12 слотов PCI Express 2.0 х1, пропускной способности каждого из которых вполне хватает для передачи обрабатываемых GPU данных.

Ведь в рамках вычислений для майнинга по шине не требуется гонять огромные потоки выводимых на экран текстур, как это происходит при использования видеокарты для игр. Тринадцатая же видеокарта устанавливается в слот PCI Express Gen3 х16, подключенный к контроллеру, размещенному в CPU.

Объем получаемых и отдаваемых в сеть данных в рамках майнинга также невелик, поэтому для этих целей ASRock H110 Pro BTC+ вполне достаточно гигабитного Intel I219V – чипа физического уровня сетевого контроллера, интегрированного в чипсет H110.

Для интеграции в систему накопителей предусмотрено четыре порта SATA 6 Gb/s и один слот M.2 SATA 6 Gb/s, конкурирующий с одним из названных четырех SATA 6 Gb/s. К шине PCI Express его, по понятным причинам, не подключали.

Любопытно, что несмотря на весьма специфическую направленность ASRock H110 Pro BTC+, разработчики реализовали на плате довольно неплохой восьмиканальный звуковой тракт, основанный на кодеке Realtek ALC887, и даже c ELNA Audio конденсаторами в выходных цепях.

Панель входов-выходов заполнена достаточно хорошо.

Здесь есть пара отдельных портов для олдскульных мыши и клавиатуры с интерфейсом PS/2, четыре порта USB 2.0, два USB 3.0, сетевой RJ-45, три mini-jack со входами и выходами звукового тракта и видеовыход DVI-D. Последний важен тем, что позволяет использовать для подключения и вывода информации на монитор графический процессор, имеющийся во всех процессорах Intel для платформы LGA 1151, не вмешиваясь в работу видеокарт, занимающихся вычислениями для майнинга.

*Дизайн и компоновка*

Дизайн материнской платы ASRock H110 Pro BTC+, по понятным причинам, довольно специфичен. Впрочем, это касается лишь области, где размещены слоты для видеокарт. В целом же компоновка элементов на текстолите стандартна.

Специфика же заключается в том, что в соответствующей области платы плотно, впритык друг к другу, распаяно 12 слотов PCIe Gen2 x1 и один PCIe Gen3 x16. Естественно, такая компоновка не позволит установить в них никаких видеокарт.

Делать это и не нужно, так как карты предполагается устанавливать в специальную стойку-шасси с райзер-платами, а к слотам подключать их с помощью специальных шлейфов.

По сути, это шасси и будет являться неким аналогом компьютерного корпуса. В него монтируются как видеокарты в райзер-платы, так и сама материнская плата, накопители данных и блоки питания. В решении, предлагаемом самой же компанией ASRock, предусмотрена установка кластеров вентиляторов, обдувающих видеокарты, а также места для трех блоков питания.

Дело в том, что суммарная потребляемая мощность системы может превышать уровень 2 кВт. Соответственно, даже самого мощного блока питания в единичном экземпляре для этих целей не хватит совсем. Серийных же моделей мощностью свыше 1000 Вт не так много, так что возможность установки такого количества блоков питания в стойке крайне актуальна.

Поскольку в рамках шасси ASRock H110 Pro BTC+ будет эксплуатироваться фактически так же, как и в открытом стенде, на текстолите предусмотрены кнопки включения и принудительной перезагрузки системы (Power и Reset).

Конечно, на той же стойке можно смонтировать дублирующие кнопки, подключив их к соответствующей колодке на плате, однако нажиматься они, по понятным причинам, будут крайне редко. В идеале – никогда. Так что наличие их на текстолите куда более актуально и востребовано.

Слотов, предназначенных для установки оперативной памяти на плате предусмотрено всего два. Учитывая, что слишком много памяти целевой системе не нужно (минимум это 4 GB, но рекомендуется 8 GB), этого вполне достаточно, чтобы обойтись широко распространенными в продаже модулями.

Преобразователь питания процессора в составе ASRock H110 Pro BTC+ реализован довольно мощный. Это оправдано тем, что на роль CPU, хоть сам он и не будет заниматься распределенными вычислениями, для адекватной координации работы всех компонентов, все же необходима будет достаточно высокопроизводительная модель. Схема имеет 8+4-фазный дизайн и работает под управлением продвинутого ШИМ-контроллера Intersil ISL95824 с использованием дублеров фаз.

В режиме низкой нагрузки контроллер может отключать незадействованные фазы, а также за счет большой точности управления каналами позволяет заметно увеличить КПД преобразователя.

Эффект усиливается использованием в цепях полевых транзисторов с пониженным сопротивлением канала сток-исток в упаковке POWER-PAK, высококачественных дросселей с ферритовыми сердечниками и полимерных конденсаторов с низким последовательным сопротивлением.

Чипсет Intel H110 охлаждается небольшим силуминовым радиатором с несколькими пластинчатыми ребрами.

Конечно, H110 имеет довольно низкое тепловыделение, но вот нагрузка на него будет максимальная. Ведь через контроллер PCIe Gen2, размещенный в данном чипе, и будут обмениваться данными 12 видеокарт – тех самых рабочих лошадок блока майнинга. Да и для установки более емкого радиатора на текстолите места предостаточно. Впрочем, ASRock H110 Pro BTC+ не будет томиться в жарком корпусе, поэтому опасаться за перегрев чипсета придется вряд ли.

В целом же дизайн материнской платы ASRock H110 Pro BTC+ каких-либо нареканий не вызывает. Особенно если учесть специфику ее использования.

Хотя опять-таки, весьма актуально, что разработчики ASRock заботятся об удобстве сборки и культуре эксплуатации системы, размещая все порты и разъемы, к которым присоединяются какие-либо кабели, по краям платы.

*Упаковка и комплектация*

Упаковкой продукту ASRock H110 Pro BTC+ служит адекватная габаритам платы картонная коробка классической конструкции.

Комплект поставляемых с продуктом аксессуаров представляет собой стандартный набор, в который входит руководство по эксплуатации, диск с драйверами, заглушка для задней панели корпуса и пара сигнальных кабелей SATA.

*ASRock UEFI*

H110 Pro BTC+, как и другие современные продукты ASRock, работает под управлением BIOS, основанной на спецификациях UEFI с оболочкой для настройки параметров системы ASRock UEFI. 

Набор представленных здесь настроек ограничен лишь возможностями платформы и чипсета. Все они тщательно сгруппированы по разделам и представлены в наиболее удобном для восприятия виде. Расположение опций понятно интуитивно.

При первом взгляде на представленные здесь подразделы, в глаза бросается тот, что именуется OC Tweaker. Но ведь разгон процессора и модулей памяти чипсет H110 не поддерживает ни в какой форме. Перейдя же в раздел становится ясно, что ни о каком разгоне речи, конечно, не идет, и название просто перекочевало из оболочек, используемых для настройки оверклокерских моделей плат ASRock. В H110 Pro BTC+ здесь представлены сугубо утилитарные функции. 

Так, в настройках режимов работы процессора можно управлять энергосберегающими технологиями и экспериментировать с пороговыми значениями энергопотребления, но увеличить множитель частоты функционирования вычислительных ядер – нет.

Примерно так же обстоят дела и с настройками режимов работы модулей памяти. Среди доступных частот максимальная – DDR4 2133 МГц, что соответствует официальному пределу. Никакой возможности разгона нет. Единственное, с чем можно здесь поэкспериментировать, это с таймингами, уменьшив которые относительно номинала, можно добиться некоторого прироста производительности.

Из полезных опций, доступных далеко не у всех производителей системных плат, можно отметить, что все разъемы на поверхности ASRock H110 Pro BTC+ четырехконтактные, что позволяет управлять скоростями вращения вентиляторов, и, следовательно, тонко настраивать баланс между производительностью и уровнем шума. Соответствующие настройки представлены в подменю Hardware Monitor, где для каждого из подключенных вентиляторов можно выбрать режим работы и привязку регулировки скорости вращения к датчикам температуры, размещенным в процессоре и в чипсете.

Во всех режимах работы материнская плата работала абсолютно стабильно и без каких-либо нареканий. При многочасовой нагрузке в условиях открытого стенда температура радиатора, охлаждающего чипсет, не превышала отметки 49 °C. Правда, стоит отметить, что в нашем случае система функционировала со всего одной видеокартой, причем установленной в слот PCIe Gen3 x16, подключенный к контроллеру, размещенному в процессоре. То есть чипсет во время тестирования был практически не нагружен. С ростом нагрузки возрастет и температура чипа, но как показало тестирование, запас есть, и весьма значительный.

*Заключение*

Материнская плата ASRock H110 Pro BTC+ имеет готовый и довольно конкретный сценарий использования, что на рынке MoBo бывает крайне редко. Это неоспоримый плюс, так как система полностью ориентирована под целевую задачу, без соответствующих излишеств и дополнительных трат ввиду попыток угодить всем. Основана она на оптимальном для этих целей чипсете Intel H110, оснащена всеми необходимыми портами и разъемами, а также способна работать как с процессорами Intel LGA 1151 прошлого поколения Skylake, так и нового Kaby Lake, причем даже с самыми мощными моделями.

Что касается основного предназначения – майнинга криптовалют, то на ASRock H110 Pro BTC+ можно собрать систему с тринадцатью видеокартами AMD или связкой из восьми карт AMD и пяти NVIDIA. Естественно, суммарная мощность блока будет зависеть от выбранных моделей видеокарт. Поскольку в этой области материнская плата не накладывает никаких ограничений, в том числе и по питанию, ведь карты в райзер-платах будут запитываться напрямую от блока питания, производительность блока майнинга на основе ASRock H110 Pro BTC+ будет зависеть только от вложений владельца системы.

----------

